# Esquema amplificador de bajo.



## riquitrack (Ene 11, 2009)

Saludos a todos me llamo Manuel soy de Aljaraque Huelva en España y es la primera vez que posteo pero llevo algo más leyendos, ya puse esta petición por error en epqueña señal, espero tener aqui más suerte. He aprendido muchas cosas, mi hobby es la electrónica y ahora estoy interesado en hacerme un amplificador para bajo (tengo un G&L tribute 2500) basado en un ampeg de la serie BA pero dipongo de un altavoz de 15 " 100w + un tweter de un viejo amplificador, por lo que el esquema del ba115hp de este hilo 220W me cae muy grande, estaria muy agradecido si me pudierais proporcionar por el esquema de uno de menos potencia Ba115 o mejor todavia un BA115T ya que tambien tengo alguna válvula 12 AU7. Gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## ciri (Ene 11, 2009)

de todo un poco...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...859-1&q=amplificador+para+bajo&sa=Buscar#1153


----------



## riquitrack (Ene 12, 2009)

Ya gracias por tu enlace pero yo busco lo de arriba el ampeg BA115 o BA 115T, ya sabes antojos que tiene uno..............;-)
También he pensado hacer el previo y añadirle una salida de la potencia mosfet, pero por ahora lo dejo como último recurso.


----------



## riquitrack (Ene 15, 2009)

Knock,knock!     ¿Nadie se anima? anda rebuscad por vuestros baules


----------

